# COVID



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2021)

I was curious- do you guys have it/have had it?

I have it currently lol : /. Resting up.

Reactions: Friendly 12


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2021)

Caught it a year ago 

feel better though raiden


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Caught it a year ago
> 
> feel better though raiden



thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2021)

Feel better soon man!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 25, 2021)

Get better soon

i got it in dec 2020

vaccinated 2 shot.
prolly will get omnicorn variant so I can be omniman

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 25, 2021)

My family and I got it last month, even though we were vaccinated. 

It was tough, I was pretty sick for 2 full weeks. I suffered from a lot of the symptoms. I gained a lot of weight from eating and staying in bed and didn't go to the gym those weeks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 25, 2021)

Never tested positive, but I was definitely exposed to it multiple times although i never got that sick on it. Two intense exposures come to mind, first was october 2020, wife tested sky high levels of antibodies in november, meaning she had been sick for the last month or so but we didn't notice, and july 2021 when i was quarantined caring for my sick mother. Luckily none of us ever needed oxygenations but my mom had lethal levels of clotting factor which we controlled through anticoagulants. Omicron is now in my country but with us living amongst deadlier bugs even before covid it's unlikely that it'll ever become a thing, and hopefully won't.

Stay safe and get well soon mate. Don't forget your push ups, crunches, jumping jacks, and eat healthy.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Feel better soon man!





wibisana said:


> Get better soon
> 
> i got it in dec 2020
> 
> ...



thanks guys!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2021)

wibisana said:


> Get better soon
> 
> i got it in dec 2020
> 
> ...


Virus is gonna bounce off you like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 26, 2021)

Get well soon bro.

Not had it.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2021)

How're you feeling today?


----------



## Karasu (Dec 26, 2021)

Hope you get well soon. 

I understand that if you suffer from a persistent cough that using lozenges (not cough drops necessarily - just something that wets your throat) actually helps tame the cough reflex. That will help keep your throat in better shape.

Not sure if I've been infected. If I was it was unremarkable. I've never been tested for it or antibodies.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 26, 2021)

Also, I guess be thankful you don't live in Xi'an right now cuz epidemic hemorrhagic fever and rona.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2021)

Karasu said:


> Hope you get well soon.
> 
> I understand that if you suffer from a persistent cough that using lozenges (not cough drops necessarily - just something that wets your throat) actually helps tame the cough reflex. That will help keep your throat in better shape.
> 
> Not sure if I've been infected. If I was it was unremarkable. I've never been tested for it or antibodies.



yeah that’s is exactly what’s happening. The cough is the main symptom that I have.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How're you feeling today?



Improved  but still sick haha.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 26, 2021)

Raiden said:


> yeah that’s is exactly what’s happening. The cough is the main symptom that I have.



If the lozenges thingy works let me know. Anything that helps people get relief in this situation is useful information. A friend of mine did it and it stopped the coughing dead in its tracks.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Get well soon bro.
> 
> Not had it.



Thank you! 



Karasu said:


> If the lozenges thingy works let me know. Anything that helps people get relief in this situation is useful information. A friend of mine did it and it stopped the coughing dead in its tracks.



They work! It’s stopping mine too.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 26, 2021)

Awesome.


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 26, 2021)

I have tested positive today after a few days of experiencing flu symptoms

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2021)

egressmadara said:


> I have tested positive today after a few days of experiencing flu symptoms



feel better!


----------



## Yamato (Dec 27, 2021)

I got it last year.
Sore throat and stuffy nose for the first two or three days then loss of taste and smell for the next ten. That sucked the most 

Take some zinc and immunity tablets or gummies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2021)

Yamato said:


> I got it last year.
> Sore throat and stuffy nose for the first two or three days then loss of taste and smell for the next ten. That sucked the most
> 
> Take some zinc and immunity tablets or gummies.



Ah didn’t think of zinc! We’re you bedridden at alll?


----------



## sangsang (Dec 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Ah didn’t think of zinc! We’re you bedridden at alll?


did you tag me yesterday in this thread?


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 27, 2021)

I have not caught it yet but my local neighborhood tend to not wear mask and is densely populated.
Also I work in high risk jobs (Subbing and clinical settings), not that I want covid. Can't afford to be sick. 
Though my family have some scares since some literally work in hospitals. 
Anyway hope everyone feel better if they got covid.
Tea, soup and rest up everyone!


----------



## Yamato (Dec 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Ah didn’t think of zinc! We’re you bedridden at alll?


Nope. It was like any other day for me, besides the inconvenience of having no taste or smell. I self isolated, but did sit out in my back yard to get some sun. Or take walks at certain hours of the day when no one is around.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 28, 2021)

i don't think i have had it yet

at the very start of the pandemic i came down with a nasty cold but we didn't have testing at that time. doing my best to try to avoid catching it. my friends who have had it said it wasn't a pleasant experience

get well soon @Raiden


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i don't think i have had it yet
> 
> at the very start of the pandemic i came down with a nasty cold but we didn't have testing at that time. doing my best to try to avoid catching it. my friends who have had it said it wasn't a pleasant experience
> 
> get well soon @Raiden



Thanks. Got tested again today and I still have it. Gonna test again on Saturday.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Ah didn’t think of zinc! We’re you bedridden at alll?


here, if you report to govt/public clinic that you are positive and entering self quarantine (well the later is kinda forced/mandatory for gettiing covid)  you will get free med like zinc and other thing i cant remember

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2021)

wibisana said:


> here, if you report to govt/public clinic that you are positive and entering self quarantine (well the later is kinda forced/mandatory for gettiing covid)  you will get free med like zinc and other thing i cant remember



Thanks! I'll call them tomorrow and ask.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2021)

I was coughing yesterday for a min and slight fever. Coughed when I drank something cold. I have it.  Feeling alright right now, haven't taken any medicine or anything. Booster shot did it's job.  
On a small winter break so don't have to miss work too.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 30, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I was coughing yesterday for a min and slight fever. Coughed when I drank something cold. *I have it.*  Feeling alright right now, haven't taken any medicine or anything. Booster shot did it's job.
> On a small winter break so don't have to miss work too.



have you taken a test or are you just anxious after coughing for a minute?

not being funny. i've _thought _i had it too


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> have you taken a test or are you just anxious after coughing for a minute?
> 
> not being funny. i've _thought _i had it too



My sister was home for Christmas / winter break. Her roomates all got sick and she ended up testing positive.
My mom did her hair and got sick. 

I've just been at the house. 
They have testing kits because my dad works at uh the general hospital. 
So like I can get tested. But yeah I haven't gone anywhere. I haven't tested yet. I just know I'm sick. 

1+1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2021)

Went to bed early since my chest and arms were gettingike goosebumps, chills and aches. Woke up feeling like a yanked my balls off. So hot.

Always so hot when I get a fever. Usually take off my undies and pants....

Fortunately no coughing or anything. Just took a Motrin.

bah being sick sucks


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I was curious- do you guys have it/have had it?
> 
> I have it currently lol : /. Resting up.


I may have had an early form of it mid-Feb of 2020 for like a week.

Shit sucked.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Improved  but still sick haha.



Get better.  I heard tumeric is good.

Helps with inflammation and all that.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeah I'm positive.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

22k cases per day in a 8M people state. I think we're fuck.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2021)

Shanks said:


> 22k cases per day in a 8M people state. I think we're fuck.


What state is that?


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2021)

If only I lived alone. I would not have gotten sick.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

RemChu said:


> What state is that?


Where I live in Sydney NSW, Australia. We used to have Zero case only a few months ago.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

Mintaka said:


> It's only 378,000 daily cases in the US we'll be fine.


World dometer said almost half a million today


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2022)

Got work on monday. I can't go in...

fucking wearing a mask even makes my nose run. I'll call them monday morning and ask what the procedure is.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 4, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Got work on monday. I can't go in...
> 
> fucking wearing a mask even makes my nose run. I'll call them monday morning and ask what the procedure is.


Hope all is well, mate.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hope all is well, mate.


Just huffing Vitamin-C packets like it's coke atm. 

Reminds me of pixie stix as a kid. Sour candy sugar in a thin paper tube.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> My family and I got it last month, even though we were vaccinated.
> 
> It was tough, I was pretty sick for 2 full weeks. I suffered from a lot of the symptoms. I gained a lot of weight from eating and staying in bed and didn't go to the gym those weeks.


Which vaccine did you get?


Schneider said:


> wife tested sky high levels of antibodies in november, meaning she had been sick for the last month or so but we didn't notice,


Typical man, never notices when his wife is sick but probs a big ole baby when he gets a runny nose   


Karasu said:


> Also, I guess be thankful you don't live in Xi'an right now cuz epidemic hemorrhagic fever and rona.


Viral hemorrhagic fever!?   stay safe


Haven't gotten it, was sick early in 2020 but I e never gotten an antibody test so who knows.
2 family members had it over Xmas and now another one (who just visited us!) Has it. This omicron seems to be making the rounds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 5, 2022)

I sneezed four times in the last hour 

...has my time come?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 5, 2022)

One of my familly got tested Positive few hours ago and I probably got it too via interaction, no wonder why I had crazy sore throat and  coughs.

Yeh this variant is crazy contagious, shit ain't no joke forsure.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 5, 2022)

For you covid testing people, do they actually identify what strain you have? 

Omicron seems like a blessing in disguise in terms of being super highly contagious without being as serious as the other strains, so catching it should be shoring up everyone's immunity, whether vaccinated or natural. But nobody seems to know what strain they have when they test positive.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 5, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Omicron seems like a blessing in disguise in terms of being super highly contagious without being as serious as the other strains, so catching it should be shoring up everyone's immunity, whether vaccinated or natural. But nobody seems to know what strain they have when they test positive.


It might not be as serious as og Covid but I heard its killing  lots of those that didn't  take  any vaccine.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 5, 2022)

GANDO said:


> It might not be as serious as og Covid but I heard its killing  lots of those that didn't  take  any vaccine.



I can't tell anymore, the data is all garbled. Coming in I was under the impression it's mostly harmless even for the unvaccinated and high risk groups.

But I was referring to this stuff

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 5, 2022)

Been having a sore throat for a few days now


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 5, 2022)

The smell and taste thing freaks me out. I don't think I know anyone who lost their senses for whole days but every now and again you read about people who got their senses knocked out for a loooong time or they still can't smell and taste.

I'm pretty lackadaisical about covid but that's such a freaky effect


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 5, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Which vaccine did you get?
> 
> Typical man, never notices when his wife is sick but probs a big ole baby when he gets a runny nose
> 
> ...


We got Pfizer. But most of us did not get the Booster shot yet. 
FWIW only my dad got the booster shot, and he was the only one who DIDN'T get Covid lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 5, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> For you covid testing people, do they actually identify what strain you have?
> 
> Omicron seems like a blessing in disguise in terms of being super highly contagious without being as serious as the other strains, so catching it should be shoring up everyone's immunity, whether vaccinated or natural. But nobody seems to know what strain they have when they test positive.


Pretty sure you would have to send it to a lab to know the strand.
I used a testing kit that detects if you have the covid protein when compared to a baseline.


riiight at the second bit.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 6, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Typical man, never notices when his wife is sick but probs a big ole baby when he gets a runny nose


scuse me woman

its just some tasteless meals and a little labor on your breathing

how does that justify refusing to drive me to the er for the papercut on my toe ma'am

you even free from husbandry farts to boot (for a few days)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 6, 2022)

Schneider said:


> scuse me woman
> 
> its just some tasteless meals and a little labor on your breathing
> 
> ...


This is how I know you're married


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Been having a sore throat for a few days now



Yeah this is the main issue I have lol.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 7, 2022)

It's making me paranoid 

But I feel better today.

One of our employees tested positive, but he had been staying home since he got home from vacation over the holidays. He got covid twice now.


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2022)

Just tested no detectable viral load. I'm going back to work monday

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2022)

Stopped coughing as much. Thank God.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 10, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> For you covid testing people, do they actually identify what strain you have?



Nah I wasn’t told what strain I got when I caught covid. Never heard of anyone being told what strain they got tbh.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m gonna be getting my booster shot tomorrow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 10, 2022)

i was exposed to covid by people who knew they were exposing me to covid this weekend


----------



## David (Jan 10, 2022)

Omicron is so annoying. Twice so far, I've had to drop everything for a week due to a sore throat because that's the telltale symptom. I tested negative both times. Even if I had it, Omicron has milder symptoms than both the original strain and the Delta variant. Plus, I'm vaccinated, and my city has a high vaccination booster rate. To boot, the CDC's original guidelines feel arbitrary at this point because nearly everyone is going to get Omicron since it's so damn contagious.

One can contend that I should still care enough to avoid being indoors around strangers. One can also contend that I should avoid indoor socializing because a widespread lack of transmission prevents mutations in the long run. But honestly, because of this variant's milder symptoms and because of futile it seems to avoid getting infected, I've begun treating Omicron like a common cold and going about my day like I would pre-pandemic if I have no symptoms, a sore throat or even sniffles — just wearing a mask any time I'm around others. (Of course, I abide by national, state and regional regulations.)

I still feel somewhat ashamed for giving up on the social distancing. Given my situation, how morally questionable do y'all think it is for me to go about my days wearing a mask but otherwise living like I would pre-pandemic, going to the gym, etc.?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i was exposed to covid by people who knew they were exposing me to covid this weekend



? 

like your friends asked you to hang out knowing that they had covid? 

Elaborate


----------



## Eros (Jan 11, 2022)

RemChu said:


> What state is that?


Has to be New Jersey or Virginia.


----------



## Island (Jan 11, 2022)

David said:


> I still feel somewhat ashamed for giving up on the social distancing. Given my situation, how morally questionable do y'all think it is for me to go about my days wearing a mask but otherwise living like I would pre-pandemic, going to the gym, etc.?


A little.

It does give off the “This is inconveniencing me so I’m just going to ignore it” vibe. You personally might not be at risk of anything serious, but these guidelines are made with everybody in mind, including the most vulnerable.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> ?
> 
> like your friends asked you to hang out knowing that they had covid?
> 
> Elaborate



lol, some of my girlfriends had covid 3 weeks ago. they got better, and we decided to hang out this past weekend. they picked me up and we went out to grab a bite and do some shopping. as they were dropping me home they told me their mom had covid and was self isolating in her room (they live with their mom). 

i was like

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jan 11, 2022)

Nah I never got it and also I have my booster this Saturday.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol, some of my girlfriends had covid 3 weeks ago. they got better, and we decided to hang out this past weekend. they picked me up and we went out to grab a bite and do some shopping. as they were dropping me home they told me their mom had covid and was self isolating in her room (they live with their mom).
> 
> i was like



damn they could have given you a heads up beforehand. What’s the point of sharing that right when they drop you off lmao

But hopefully you didn’t catch covid, goodluck

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

Island said:


> A little.
> 
> It does give off the “This is inconveniencing me so I’m just going to ignore it” vibe. You personally might not be at risk of anything serious, but these guidelines are made with everybody in mind, including the most vulnerable.


Tbh I still mask and am getting my booster shot but the level of inconsistency on the guidelines is starting to wear thin with me these days. Things like 5 days and you can go back to work even if you are still showing symptoms? Nah, chief.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol, some of my girlfriends had covid 3 weeks ago. they got better, and we decided to hang out this past weekend. they picked me up and we went out to grab a bite and do some shopping. as they were dropping me home they told me their mom had covid and was self isolating in her room (they live with their mom).
> 
> i was like


Would kneecap


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2022)

@Raiden

How you feeling now?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> @Raiden
> 
> How you feeling now?



went to emergency care  today because I kept coughing. Got referred to radiologist. So I’m waiting on what they say about my lungs. But they gave me antibiotics that seem tho have calmed the cough down.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2022)

Raiden said:


> went to emergency care  today because I kept coughing. Got referred to radiologist. So I’m waiting on what they say about my lungs. But they gave me antibiotics that seem tho have calmed the cough down.


okay.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2022)

Raiden said:


> went to emergency care  today because I kept coughing. Got referred to radiologist. So I’m waiting on what they say about my lungs. But they gave me antibiotics that seem tho have calmed the cough down.



feel better bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> okay.





A Optimistic said:


> feel better bro



Thanks guys!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 13, 2022)

sooo i probably have covid

someone i spend all my time with is positive, and im dramatic af so i immediately feel like i have a sore throat


----------



## Shanks (Jan 13, 2022)

Getting almost daily news of people I know getting it. Good news is, they all getting better quickly.

63k cases per day in a 8M people state here. Yeah, we're all going to get it soon.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Getting almost daily news of people I know getting it. Good news is, they all getting better quickly.
> 
> 63k cases per day in a 8M people state here. Yeah, we're all going to get it soon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2022)

lol my post COVID cough seems to have disappeared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Luffy (Jan 16, 2022)

Came back from Miami and felt sick the last few days and recently I've been coughing with a running nose. Just to be sure, I did an anti gen test yesterday and it came out positive. I heard that with antigen test it can't tell the difference between covid and just a regular flu. Not sure accurate this is, but overall I do feel good. A cough here and there. Today I noticed my taste buds aren't as strong. 

@Raiden Glad to hear you're doing better!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 17, 2022)

Feeling like trash today. Have had no power past 2 days and have froze at night no sleep. Also covered for someone last week who had strep, and I was sitting at his desk.

I hope I don’t have it or the Covid. Can’t stop shivering right now. I want a z-pac.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 18, 2022)

Got tested for strep. It came back negative. So they did a Covid test so I’ll know if I have that in a few days.

I don’t think it’s Covid, because I don’t really feel all that awful anymore. But she did say this new variant is much weaker so who knows.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 18, 2022)

Covid Diary

Day 5: 

No one ever talks about how exhausting coughing fits are. But at least my voice sounds hoarse and sexy af

If you agree that hoarse voices are sexy, we are the same kind of weird

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 18, 2022)

cases are rising but schools are opening up again

my country is handling this pandemic in a very strange way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

To be honest, I haven't changed my lifestyle much. I still use the tube daily and go to work. I still go shopping. And so I image I've caught it in these past couple of years and just been asymptomatic.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 19, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> To be honest, I haven't changed my lifestyle much. I still use the tube daily and go to work. I still go shopping. And so I image I've caught it in these past couple of years and just been asymptomatic.



I'm in the same boat and where I live life's been back to normal for over a year now, but I dunno.

I know of two people who got covid within the last half year despite spending the whole pandemic still going about their daily routine. For whatever reason they just didn't catch it until recently.

Hopefully if I get it, I get omicron and not delta. I'm still hearing positive things about omicron being a blessing in disguise in terms of being relatively mild and super contagious and also giving immunity to more dangerous variants like delta, so even if we've just been lucky and haven't even contracted covid, maybe we'll luck out doubly and just contract the milder strain when we do.

speaking of



Skyfall said:


> Got tested for strep. It came back negative. So they did a Covid test so I’ll know if I have that in a few days.
> 
> I don’t think it’s Covid, because I don’t really feel all that awful anymore. But she did say this new variant is much weaker so who knows.



Are you vaccinated or are you rawdogging your possible covid?


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 19, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Are you vaccinated or are you rawdogging your possible covid?


rawdogging 

last night I was coughing more than previous days. But no more chills, I did wake up in a sweat at one point during the night.

then I have felt better during the days. Kind of weird. But I rarely get sick, but don’t feel any worse than any other time I’ve been sick really. I’d take sweating and coughing over throwing up any day.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 19, 2022)

people start not wearing mask in public which concern me tbh

so i went to Jakarta for like 3-4 days to take care of things and they were laxed, i mean not wearing mask and stuff. when i got home (to Solo then work at Semarang)  i goy tested imediately.


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 19, 2022)

Just got a text from a girl I went on a double date with on Friday that she tested positive for covid. Now all 4 of us are sick. So it's safe to assume it is covid.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 19, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Just got a text from a girl I went on a double date with on Friday that she tested positive for covid. Now all 4 of us are sick. So it's safe to assume it is covid.



Apparently sore throat and temperature regulation problems like sweating or chills are most indicative of the omicron variant symptoms, so fingers crossed it's the easier one going around.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2022)

I have omicron too

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 19, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Apparently sore throat and temperature regulation problems like sweating or chills are most indicative of the omicron variant symptoms, so fingers crossed it's the easier one going around.


Thanks. That's good to know.  My friend though has said he has had a fever for 24 hours straight and a headache. I haven't had a headache at all.

edit- logged onto the hospital portal and I did test positive for covid. I guess they just weren't gonna call and tell me. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 19, 2022)

i think lost sense of smell would be main indicator. at least it was for me last year

also if you have some money, you can buy rapid test antigen kit, one you put thing on your nose/throat (overhere you can buy it online) 25 pcs was like $35 if 25 pcs is too much, just buy 10 or 5, some online store can do/sell that.

my company used to buy some due to our's client requirement. we regularly check ourself. it was quick and easy.

tho i dont think it is 100% accurate but at least if it caught me + i would recheck at nearest hospital/clinic just to be sure and get my name on govt database


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 23, 2022)

Tested positive again on a test. But I then read that you can test positive up to 90 days after first getting it.

I haven’t had any fever since Tuesday. So that would be 5 days with no fever. So I guess technically I’m good to go then according to cdc guidelines?


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 24, 2022)

I got COVID a week ago. It's pretty much cleared now. But due to my immune system being messed up my doctor did prescribe me that pill they were talking about on the news a month ago. That helped me a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 3, 2022)

I ended up getting covid it seems like. Second time  

Coughed a ton more this time and voice was almost gone. Doing better now and at 90%. Did a test two days ago and that came out negative. So I’m just recovering now.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 3, 2022)

Got some test kits from CVS and they were giving out a pack of N95 masks


----------

